# Chris Marcus is One Big Dude



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

he might get drafted in late 2nd Round Cuz he is 7-2 300 pounds he could stand with Shaq in the Strength department plus he is a very good rebounder


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Your enfatuation with freakishly big players that aren't that good amazes me.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

This guy needs to lose fat and gain weight by building more muscle and then he can stand up to Shaquille. When is he going ot be eligible for the draft?


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

This guy was projected to be a lottery pick after he suffer the injury, any team with a second should take a risk on him. He's kinda of like Michael Olowankandi, less talent, and same heart.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*I AM 7 feet tall*

not really im 6-1 185 freshman FB on the JV football team and 6-1 center on the freshman basketball team


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> This guy was projected to be a lottery pick after he suffer the injury, any team with a second should take a risk on him. He's kinda of like Michael Olowankandi, less talent, and same heart.


Thats nothing to brag about. Kandi has no heart.


----------



## bananas (Apr 20, 2003)

dont agree with the kandi comparison at all, except that they both lack motivation, emotion and are tall.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

Scott Layden loves this guy. He will get drafted with one of hte Knicks 2 second rounders. Then he will probably get injured again and never make it in the league.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

what the? i think the guy is worth more than a 2nd round pick... i mean come on...most 2nd round picks usually just get cut or stay on ir for the rest of their nba careers.... may as well spend it on a big guy to clog the lane... 2nd round pick chosing marcus would be a good one for layden


----------



## mactowndon (May 8, 2003)

He will get drafted late 2nd round. If he hadnt have had surgery, then he would have been in the top ten picks....


----------



## Titus (Mar 17, 2003)

Marcus = Preist Lauderdale


----------

